# Phase change fog chiller. diy



## jdsteel82 (Aug 27, 2010)

So last year I tried using an old in window AC unit to Chill my fog by passing it directly over the evap coils. Well this worked so well that after a min of thick ground hugging fog I got almost nothing! Turns out that the glycol based fog was actually freezing to the coils and blocking the flow.

This year I picked up a broken chiller drinking fountain (for free). Thermostat was broken, so I found a free replacement. Unit works well and is very quite! the old AC unit chiller was beyond loud.

Here is my plan as it is now. Use the built in water reservoir and tubing to run 1:10 radiator fluid to distilled water mix through a pump and to a sealed heat exchanger to pass fog through.
I will update this thread as I make progress.

Here are some pictures of the drinking fountain as it is now. I will keep the frame and refrigerant tubing all intact since I don't have the evac equipment.


----------



## Frighteners Entertainment (Jan 24, 2006)

very interesting.


----------



## jdsteel82 (Aug 27, 2010)

indeed! My biggest worry is that the tubing diameter for the H20 might be too small to effectively carry enough coolant to transfer thermal energy.

Think bulk trash pick up is coming up, so will see what I can find at curby.


----------



## smoke624 (Aug 18, 2010)

Did this turn out okay, i was thinking of doing the same thing.


----------



## Desmodus (Aug 12, 2007)

What happened to your pictures? I don't see anything.


----------



## jdsteel82 (Aug 27, 2010)

So after finishing school and starting a new job, I am back to work on this project.

Just picked up a nice Embarco compressor that uses R-502, but can support other refrigerants.

At my new job I have access to a Mill, Lathe, Straight sheet metal shear, throat less shear, and a multi finger sheet metal brake! Once I have been here long enough I will ask the boss if I can use the tools for some personal work off the clock! 

Will be using sketchup or viseo for the enclosure and coil chamber design. will post my progress then!


----------



## Jaybo (Mar 2, 2009)

Instead of running refrigerant through the coils, why not run the actual fog through them? I saw a guy run his fog through the inside of a car radiator with nothing more than a house fan blowing across the outside of the radiator to cool off the fog. It made pretty decent low lying fog. Well, until it filled up the room we were in and then set off the fire alarm. Had to evacuate the building at that moment.


----------



## jdsteel82 (Aug 27, 2010)

too restrictive, and not cold enough. Plan on running two 1000W side by side using froggys frozen.


----------



## jdsteel82 (Aug 27, 2010)

New job, and boss says I can use shop equipment for personal use(lathe,Mill, press, sheet metal brake and shear!)


----------

